

Open-Sourcing the Human Body with the “Open Humans” Platform - futuristdata
http://dataconomy.com/open-sourcing-the-human-body-with-the-open-humans-platform/

======
gofishdigital
I remember they did this with the Human Genome project and gamification. Great
projects if you ask me.

